# How far is Sibelius6 away?



## MMMusic (Mar 24, 2009)

anyone with insider-knowledge?

really hope it'll be 64bit-compatible.

M


----------



## PaulWood (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you mean 64 bit with regards to loading VSTis? There is little point in 64 bit for scoring otherwise...


----------



## arnau (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, it would be very nice to have Sibelius 6 64bits and also being able to work with audio. I also would like a more easy midi editing. Then I would use it only for composing and forget about Cubase.... Right now I'm using Cubase for sequencing and Sibelius for editing.


----------



## Tony112 (Mar 25, 2009)

arnau, why noy edit in pianoroll?


----------



## arnau (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi Tony,

I mean editing the final score with Sibelius to be played by the orchestra ... :D


----------

